# What's the best affordable tripod?



## John the Greek (Jun 21, 2005)

I don't have much money to spend.. so I want to get a cheap tripod, 50-75$, and later when I need better quality, in a year or so, I will buy a better one.
I'm not sure what to really look for in a tripod and I understand that for 50-75$ I can't get a great one, I just want the best I can get for that price range.


----------



## iSellJerseyShore (Jun 21, 2005)

Are you reading my mind? I was just about to post the same question..........



-iSellJerseyShore


----------



## binglemybongle (Jun 21, 2005)

I hope its not just me but i dont think you even need to spend $50-75 (£30-45???).

Suppose it depends on what youre shooting. My dad gave me an old "travel" aluminium tripod that works fine and you can pick these up, starting at £15 ($25).

Personally i thought you could get a pretty good one for $75.


----------



## iSellJerseyShore (Jun 21, 2005)

After doing some research I am leaning towards getting a Bogen / Manfrotto Tri-Pod.... Just have yet to figure out which model  :scratch: 



-iSellJerseyShore


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 21, 2005)

If you know you're going to get a nice tripod later, I would spend half that amount now and head to walmart for a 20 buck tripod...or whatever store nearest you has the cheapest one...then when you're ready spend the big bucks


----------



## spiralout (Jun 21, 2005)

There are quite a few pretty decent tripods out there in that price range.  Just a word of warning:  if you get a Bogen, those things are tanks!  I got the 3021 legs w/ the 3047 head and it's a pain in the rear to lug around.  It's great for shooting macros, studio shots, or night photos in gale force winds, but it really isn't that practical to carry around all the time.  I need to get myself a nice cheap tripod that won't be so difficult to bring with me all the time... perhaps you can give me some advice when you get one.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Jun 21, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> If you know you're going to get a nice tripod later, I would spend half that amount now and head to walmart for a 20 buck tripod...or whatever store nearest you has the cheapest one...then when you're ready spend the big bucks


I'd get something like this:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=productlist&A=details&Q=&sku=348371&is=REG


----------



## railman44 (Jun 21, 2005)

Cheap good tripod?  It's an oximoron.  It, I guess, really depends on what you want to do.  I just drug two tripods out to the curb for the trash hawlers.  Both were meant for VHS cameras.  As far as I'm concerned, the heavier a tripod is the better.  I want something solid and that's not cheap.


----------



## vlflab2k3 (Jun 21, 2005)

I did some research when i was in the same positiong as you, and i found that it came down to either the $20 wal-mart tripod, with predictable results.  The next step-up from that is something like this 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=productlist&A=details&Q=&sku=284778&is=REG
which may seem expensive, but think of all the film you will be wasting on blurred shots.  it's best to get a decently solid tripod with a smooth head and get it over with.


----------



## iSellJerseyShore (Jun 21, 2005)

Now the question is Grip Action Ball Head, or Pan and Tilt Head??  Any Pro's/Con's between the two styles??




-iSellJerseyShore


----------



## Rob (Jun 22, 2005)

I like my Velbon. It's heavy. It looks like this one:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=3325&item=7525038008&rd=1

And just to add my $0.02 - The word "digital" in reference to a tripod should be substituted with the words "flimsy" and "unstable".


----------



## iSellJerseyShore (Jun 22, 2005)

robhesketh said:
			
		

> I like my Velbon. It's heavy. It looks like this one:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=3325&item=7525038008&rd=1
> 
> And just to add my $0.02 - The word "digital" in reference to a tripod should be substituted with the words "flimsy" and "unstable".


 


Thats too funny, I have the same one except it just fell apart lastnight... lol


-iSellJerseyShore


----------



## Rob (Jun 22, 2005)

iSellJerseyShore said:
			
		

> Thats too funny, I have the same one except it just fell apart lastnight... lol



How on earth did you manage that?? I've hit tent pegs in with mine and it's still like new!


----------



## iSellJerseyShore (Jun 22, 2005)

Lastnight when I was setting up to do some night shots I noticed that the bolt for the head was missing but that didnt matter because that just kept the head from rotating........... Well then I expanded 2 of the legs, when i expanded the 3rd one it just popped off..... The screw on the backside was loose and then the little metal & vinyl pieces popped out which actually help the lever clamp down to lock the leg....

I just popped it all back in tonight and was able to use it to snap a few night shots..

Too funny though that you had the same tripod.... I was just saying to one of my buddies the other night that this tripod is so old..


-iSellJerseyShore


----------

